
Who Was the Real Lorax? Seeking the Inspiration for Dr. Seuss - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/science/lorax-dr-seuss-environment.html
======
sctb
It so happens that we've already had a Lorax discussion!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17602581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17602581)

